# Eclipse - hohles J Icon?



## huckleberry (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,


weiss jemand von euch was dieses hohle J Icon im Eclipse bedeuted?

Meine regulären klassen sind ganz blau. Die vom SVN Server Importierten sind so wie hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Heisst das, dass ich keine Schreibrechte oder so habe? Weil das nervende ist, dass ich auch mit der STRG Taste zwischen den Klassen hin und her Springen kann..

Und bei den "nicht hohlen" Klassen ist auch kein '+' davor, welche alle Methoden und Attribute aufklappt..

Gruß Huck


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2012)

du kannst dein Bild auch hier anhängen.., als ich einmal das ?id entfernte war es kurzzeitig zu sehen, jetzt wieder nicht mehr

------

meiner Ansicht nach bekommst du diese Anzeige für Java-Dateien, nicht nicht in einem Src-Verzeichnis liegen,
wenn du falschen Code reinschreibst gibt es auch keine Fehlermeldung, 
nicht unter Java-Kontrolle von Ecplise, trotz richtiger farblicher Code-Darstellung


----------



## huckleberry (29. Mai 2012)

Ah ok.


----------

